# The perfect roommates. HHP



## Ace Marvel (Nov 16, 2021)

Besides Chrissy and Francine, Im really having a hard time picking roommates. I know everyone will have different reasons to pair villagers, but I would love to know which pairings you think will go well together, it can be because of the species, themes, or whatever.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 16, 2021)

These are the parings I can think of: 

1. Fang and Whitney
2. Apollo and Amelia 
3. Beau and Fauna
4. Molly and Bill 
5. Ankha and Lucky 
6. Moe and Rosie 

Thats all I can think of.


----------



## Anitagonist (Nov 16, 2021)

Peanut and Mint mainly bc my headcanon is they are sisters bc for some reason in new leaf they were super close when I had them together!
Another Squirrel pair is Poppy and Pecan cause some see it like Poppy is the innocent friend and Pecan is the bad influence XD


----------



## daringred_ (Nov 16, 2021)

chevre and nan because they're a reference to a japanese children's song called 'goat mail', which stars a black goat and a white goat. their houses are inverted versions of each other, and they have each other's pictures on their walls. 

i also personally think daisy and goldie could be cute -- both normal dogs. lucky and biskit -- both lazy dogs. i'm personally going to use punchy and kid cat, since i lowkey ship them in my town. vivian and whitney -- both snooty wolves -- is another one i'm going to do.


----------



## Crash (Nov 16, 2021)

raymond & lolly is my fav :')


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 16, 2021)

Try Papi and Stu. Both of their house theme involves wood, so together just makes sense.


----------



## Moritz (Nov 16, 2021)

Tiansheng and Flip
2 orange jock monkeys


----------



## cocoacat (Nov 16, 2021)

I've been too focused on giving each villager their own home to pick any roommates, but I think these would go good together.

Butch and Goldie
Teddy and Maple
Marina and Zucker
Muffy and Agnes
Ribbot and Cephalobot (or Sprocket)
Blanche and Gladys (or Cranston)
Lucy and Gala
Roald and Aurora

Unlikely roommates like a deer with a wolf or a mouse with an elephant could be fun, too. You could also think of what kind of house you want to make and find two that match the theme.


----------



## Plume (Nov 16, 2021)

Ione and Julian would make a cute pair!


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 16, 2021)

Wolfgang and Whitney
Poppy and Marshal
Carmen and Genji


----------



## th8827 (Nov 16, 2021)

There is the obvious Ankha and Lucky pair, as well as the sisters Francine and Chrissy.

Any combination of Kid Kat, Agent S, Big Top, and Rocket can also make a good team.

I would also like to pair up Raymond and Marshal, and have them open a maid café together. No luck finding Raymond, though, so that will have to wait...


----------



## Crowsie (Nov 16, 2021)

I placed Olive with Maple and they're absolutely precious together.


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 16, 2021)

I’m going slow in the game, but mine are going to be Aurora and Roald when I get there!


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 16, 2021)

Plume said:


> Ione and Julian would make a cute pair!


Okay I absolutely need to do this pairing. With star fragments everywhere, obvs.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 16, 2021)

I second Nan and Chevre. I’d have Bea and Goldie together. They’re really close on my island.


----------



## Bugs (Nov 17, 2021)

I've been thinking about putting Bella and Katt together, I feel like they would have a band or something


----------



## X10Rinne (Nov 17, 2021)

Maybe two villagers from your main island sharing a little vacation together!


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Nov 17, 2021)

I’m doing Gladys and Cranston for sure, I have a head canon that they are dating, sorta platonically if that makes sense. I think it will be perfect, especially since they both have Asian themed interiors.


----------



## Imbri (Nov 17, 2021)

I've only done one roommate house so far - the first one you're prompted to do. Stu came in looking for a roommate and I ended up pairing him with Boots. I wasn't sure it would totally work, but they were very happy with the result (named the theme 'Rural and Rustic').


----------



## Regalli (Nov 17, 2021)

My first roommate pairing was Petri, who I ended up putting with Claudia (Teatime Terrace theme + Jazz Cafe, both snooty villagers.) That one worked pretty well for me. I’ve generally paired villagers whose requests are fairly similar, though I haven’t done too many yet - Ellie wants a room full of sweets and Merengue wants a dessert test kitchen, and I had them at the same time, so I ended up pairing them, for instance. (First floor the test kitchen, second floor a living area more based off what I did for Ellie’s home full of desserts.) And I’ve got plans to pair Vivian (gym with emphasis on music) with Audie (who has the fitness hobby and whose house request is a DJ dance party), though I haven’t gotten around to it yet.


----------



## N a t (Nov 17, 2021)

I chose Rosie and Cherry and I like to think they're girlfriends.


----------



## neoqueenserenity (Nov 17, 2021)

I haven't gotten to this part of the DLC yet, but I assume you can pair virtually any neighbors together?

I would love to put Genji & Pekoe together! I moved their houses together on my island so they'd share a yard. They just seem like a great pair :')


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Nov 17, 2021)

Sterling and Knox will get the castle keep they deserve.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 17, 2021)

There is a thing you can also do that if you have a villager who wants a home that has like a studio yet you already built one for another villager you can pair them up as roommates since they share the same interests.


----------



## Fruitcup (Nov 17, 2021)

-Frita and ketchup for a fast food joint!
-Any of the robot villagers together. 
-Drago, Julian, Phoebe for mythical/magical creatures
-Tia and Chai for a cafe
-petri and raddle for a clinic


----------



## Flicky (Nov 17, 2021)

I've only got one duo together right now: Marlo and Cephalobot.

Marlo was the one who asked me for a roomie, so I chose one for him. It was a fairly random match up, but I honestly love them - it's been great watching them hang out together on the island.

Moving forward, I have some in mind, but I think a lot of them will end up fairly random (except my islanders, who will be matched up based on who they spend the most time with).


----------



## Stikki (Nov 18, 2021)

Flurry and Marshal in a snowy environment has so far been one of my favourites so far, cos they're both like little snowballs already.


----------



## sarosephie (Nov 18, 2021)

I'm gonna go classic and say that CJ and flick are the perfect roommates. I find it really cute that you can move them in together


----------



## sarosephie (Nov 18, 2021)

Ace Marvel said:


> Besides Chrissy and Francine, Im really having a hard time picking roommates. I know everyone will have different reasons to pair villagers, but I would love to know which pairings you think will go well together, it can be because of the species, themes, or whatever.


Oh yeah, I totally forgot that these girls are actual siblings


----------



## Dantia (Nov 18, 2021)

Nate and Teddy have very similar themes when picked solo (Cardboard Fort vs "Moving out") so they compliment each other very well.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Nov 18, 2021)

I put Olivia and Kitty together. They're both snooty cats that wear a bit of make-up. Thus, they have a very stylish house!


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 18, 2021)

I haven't unlocked that feature yet, but I'm planning to pair Eugene and Kyle up. Also, Punchy and Bob has always been an iconic duo, so that's going to happen at some point too haha.


----------



## Moonlight. (Nov 18, 2021)

excluding some of the more obvious ones:

bianca and sprinkle - they both love the cold and they look great together
boots and pietro - a carnival/circus setup would look great with them
chai and merengue - cute little tea/bakery area 
cherry and cookie - always had a soft spot for an edgy + cute couple
deirdre and poppy - autumn babies
ellie and molly - would be able to make such a cute and calming spot with them
fang and freya - i personally ship them on my island so lol
filbert and ione - star babies
kabuki and shino - white/red zen aesthetics
merry and mitzi - saw them near each other on someone's island and i have always paired them together since
muffy and quinn - purple gothic hangout
olivia and raymond - fancy cats fancy cats fancy cats
roswell and ruby - ufo gator and moon rabbit


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 18, 2021)

I will probably come back here and post the list I end up doing once I get far enough in the game, but for right now who comes to mind are Molly and Deena. I find them both cute and look like they would be good friends.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Nov 18, 2021)

I wanted Lucky and Ankha to be together ^_^ That was the first pairing I really thought of when I found out about roommates.


----------



## Coolio15 (Nov 18, 2021)

One pair I plan on doing in the future is Molly and Drake, since they're both designed to be mallard ducks and it'd be super cute to have them room together.


----------



## ayeeprill (Nov 18, 2021)

Alli's eReader card from the Gamecube version specifically refers to Zoe the newly returned anteater as her best friend. I had them be roommates.


----------



## inazuma (Nov 18, 2021)

tybalt and bangle.
THEY ARE INVERTED COLORS OF EACH OTHER!!

(so cute)


----------



## Ruby Rose (Nov 19, 2021)

I want to put Marlo and Flurry together. The mobster and his darling wife who doesn't know his profession, but it's more Way of the House-husband style than actual drama.


----------



## geo-mew (Nov 19, 2021)

A lot of villagers have EXTREMELY similar themes so I usually pair them together. 

ex. Walt ("I wanna sip tea where they film those period dramas") and Buzz (traditional tea shop), both with lots of traditional Japanese items.

One pairing I did was kinda messed up though XD I paired Groucho (who wants a 'real farm') and Tipper (who wants a ranch). Can't have a farm without a cow right lol.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 19, 2021



neoqueenserenity said:


> I haven't gotten to this part of the DLC yet, but I assume you can pair virtually any neighbors together?
> 
> I would love to put Genji & Pekoe together! I moved their houses together on my island so they'd share a yard. They just seem like a great pair :')


yep with the exception of NPCs, they either have predetermined roommates or they don't want one


----------



## Hedgehugs (Nov 19, 2021)

I've always liked Poppy and Sheldon together since they have very similar interiors but different colors.









but since you can now change villager interiors that doesn't matter as much anymore.   

HHP-wise, I think having a gaming and pet-friendly heaven sounds pretty cool. I'll probably just scan them in together just to do that.

Other pairs I like:

Marshal and Pecan (Snobby squirrels. Main room can be chic and relaxing front room and upstairs can be a cafe or vice versa)
Sally and Cally (!!! especially If they have the same dream home ideas from HHD)
Petri and Raddle (Mad scientist combo I love it)
Cephalobot and Ribbot (Self explanatory)
Tangy and Apple (fruit peppies fruit peppies fruit peppies)
Aurora and Roald (most of the penguins work well together surprisingly)
Faith and Canberra (Tropical Big Sister Koalas... I'm still shocked Faith is a Big Sister lol)

Most of those pairs are by similar vibes but trying to make 2 different (but similar enough) themes work together is always a treat and forces you to be creative so I like that too.


----------



## QTwaffless (Apr 22, 2022)

Just paired up Pekoe and Gladys, Gladys wanted a Japanese garden and Pekoe was asking for an Asian resort, the house looks so cute!! Another fave paring I've done is Stu and Deirdre!! They basically ask for the same thing and I love them <3 Next up is Chevre and Nan!


----------



## Sucre (Apr 22, 2022)

The other day I paired up Camofrog and Lilly! They both wanted something inspired by nature and they're both frogs so it was perfect. I like that they have different personnalities, because I tend to usually pair up villagers of the same kind (especially normals, so many of them...)
I also paired up Irene with Alli. Alli had an autumn themed villa and so I chose Irene who normally has an autumn themed house ^^


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 22, 2022)

This is my favorite parings: 

1. Molly and Bill 
2. Fang and Whitney 
3. Amelia and Apollo 
4. Raymond and Olivia 
5. Chrissy and Francie 
6. Ankha and Lucky 
7. Rosie and Tom 
8. Sasha and Hopkins 
9. Cyd and Cherry


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 23, 2022)

Here are some that I have paired/ones that I think are cute:

I have paired:

Frett and Butch
Mint and Sally
Nan and Chevre

I think these villagers would be cute paired:

Henry and Lily
Wolfgang and Skye
Molly and Bill
Judy and Bluebear
Fauna and Deirdre


----------



## dizzy bone (Apr 29, 2022)

Usually, I pair them by hobbies or interests and not by same species. For example, Tybalt and Tank both are gym bros so I paired them together. I also paired Aurora and Eunice because they seemed like a cute winter-themes pair. Sometimes I like the challenge of  completely random room mates to see how I can make a nice looking house with different interests and contrasting items.


----------

